# General > Classified Marketplace >  Wilderness Camp Chopper

## Scottishsmith24

Hello all I have you for you today my new Wilderness Camp Chopper. This knife was hand forged from 1084 and diferentially quenched to achieve a hamon, the knife is full tang and show cases a composite handle. The handle is laminated from (starting at the butt of the knife and working towards the blade) desert ironwood, Bolivian rosewood, zyrcote, and Australian red mallee gum burl with mosaic pins. There are also two spacers of 9 oz black leather on either side of the full tang to add additional grip. The sheath is made using inlaid stingray skin and 8 ounce saddle leather.

Specs:
Steel: 1084 differentialy quenched
Overall Length: 13 1/2 inches long
Blade Length: 8 1/2 inches long
Blade Width: 1 1.2 inches wide
Handle length: 5 inches
Thickness (spine): 3/16
Lanyard: Hand woven cotton cord (or if you choose it can be replaced with leather or woven hemp cord)

Price: $625 + shipping

Please PM me for details this will be sold on a first come first serve basis. I accept PayPal, Money Orders, and "lay-a-way" may also be an option.

Here are pictures of the knife as well as a video of the performance.

Robert Burns

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Scottishsmith24

Price Drop: $475 + shpping

----------

